# POW Camp, Cheshire



## Wrench (Oct 23, 2017)

*History stolen from Gronk on 28dl who in turn stole it from somewhere else*​
* During World War 2 the site was originally commissioned as an anti aircraft defence site, to defend Crewe. The guns were never delivered as the threats from bombing had gone. Initially German, then Italian POW’s were stationed at the camp and worked on farms during and after the war. Although Weston wasn’t assigned a camp number it was a satellite camp of another camp in the area therefore not assigned an official camp number and very often forgotten about. Some of the Weston POWs stayed in the area, married local girls, raised families and lived happily in the area for many years after the war.

Prisoners held at Weston were typical ‘white’ prisoners unlike many, after capture and interrogation they were deemed not politically motivated. Just regular young men unfortunate to be caught up in the politics of war. The prisoners in this camp after gaining the trust of the guards were able to engage in local community events and in some instances wander free in and out of the camps outside of their working hours.​*
*Explore​*
*I had been told not to go here as it was "just a load of shit sheds" but after seeing some pics from Snapt and learning he was planning a re-visit I Arranged to meet him and another non member, Waveydave, at the nearby pub.
Pint of Guinness later and we were there.​*
*Now the initial assesment of "Shit sheds" was in all fairness quite accurate but the sun was shinning with broken clouds and it was 22 degrees so the light was excellent ​*
*Some pics*










































[








Open by www.tbolt-photography.com, on Flickr

*It's fair to say I loved this place, it's a bit samey but on a day like that it was really nice.
7/10 from me, hope you enjoyed it.*​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice shots. It looks like the nissen huts are all the same as in, four windows and two doors.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks Hugh, yes they are the same everywhere I imagine.


----------



## smiler (Oct 23, 2017)

Looks worth a visit, Liked it, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Oct 23, 2017)

Great place and you did a top notch job there!


----------



## Wrench (Oct 23, 2017)

smiler said:


> Looks worth a visit, Liked it, Thanks


Thanks Smiler


----------



## Wrench (Oct 23, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Great place and you did a top notch job there!



Thanks Hughie


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 23, 2017)

As far as shit sheds go thats a pretty decent set, very well photographed too!


----------



## Wrench (Oct 23, 2017)

BikinGlynn said:


> As far as shit sheds go thats a pretty decent set, very well photographed too!


Lol I agree it was a good explore. 
Thanks for the compliment sir.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice photographs of this place. Pity the original writer of the 'history' did not read the actual facts. After the surrender of all Italian Forces, former POW's were actually free men and most went into gainful employment to help the Allied war effort. As there was a huge shortage of food, the vast majority went onto the land. The camp guards had nothing to do with the situation, it was official policy, and the camps were used, or partly used as lodgings in many cases for quite a time after the war. The war displaced many people, the Poles gravitating to the mining communities and the Italians to the farming locations. Being born on the fringes of both mining and farming communities, I grew up surrounded by quite large Polish and Italian based communities.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 23, 2017)

Many thanks for the update there.
To be fair to the original historian much of what I found on Google said similar to what he said but the clarification is excellent


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes I enjoyed that Tbolt thank you. You made them shit sheds look rather special in that gorgeous light and your creative angles,love that final shot.

I'd give that an 8/10 you were a little lean with your calculations


----------



## Wrench (Dec 8, 2017)

Why thank you kind lady.
Much more polite than the last time we spoke &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Rubex (Dec 9, 2017)

Excellent pictures Tbolt


----------



## druid (Dec 9, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice shots. It looks like the nissen huts are all the same as in, four windows and two doors.



I think you have become confused byt the hutting. The ones at Weston which have a door at each and and two windows each side of the door are Turner's Asbestos huts and not Nissen huts. They were designed to be erected in sections (like Nissens) and Weston has a small Turner's hut that I've not noticed anywhere else.

The site does have Nissen huts and Tbolt's set includes the Warden's office and officers ablutions which are Nissen designs.

The odd structure between the two Turner's huts in photo 2 is a post-war addition for roosting hens (the four huts in that block were all used as hen houses and two of the ones opposite were used to house pigs.

The site has planning permission for more of the much needed expensive detached houses so popular in Cheshire.


----------



## krela (Dec 9, 2017)

I don't know how I missed this first time round but apparently I did.

Definitely more than just shit sheds, I'd certainly take a look if I was in the area, lots of social history and photogenic bits here. Thanks tbolt.


----------



## Ferox (Dec 10, 2017)

Nice pics mate. Looks worth a look this place


----------



## Wrench (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks Ferox


----------



## Wrench (Dec 11, 2017)

Thank you Rubex


----------



## Wrench (Dec 11, 2017)

krela said:


> I don't know how I missed this first time round but apparently I did.
> 
> Definitely more than just shit sheds, I'd certainly take a look if I was in the area, lots of social history and photogenic bits here. Thanks tbolt.



Thanks Krela, it's deffo worth a mooch if you are nearby.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hahaha don't shoot the messenger Tbolt


----------



## Wrench (Dec 12, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Hahaha don't shoot the messenger Tbolt



Lol, don't worry I know where to aim chuck!


----------

